# Vostok Anyone



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thought I'd found an original 67 it's not is it .both Â£30 each .whats the movement number on original one










One for lucky


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lovely strap there mate. :yes: I would look for one with 1967 on the dial. :tongue2:

They both got the classic Tonneau case. :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There's only one 1967 re-issue on ebay right now and it's up to Â£240 with a day to go


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> There's only one 1967 re-issue on ebay right now and it's up to Â£240 with a day to go


Zenitar


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Thought I'd found an original 67 it's not is it .both Â£30 each .whats the movement number on original one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the original Amphibias MKII. Not sure about the first one but the second doesn't have an original dial AFAIK and the crown seems to been also replaced.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Movement should be 2415 on a 67. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Movement on these 2209 so no joy


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The 2209 is the correct movement  buy it!!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Zenitar lists the 67 as a 2415.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The coolest has to be the rubber strap version. IMO. This should keep you going till you get one. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

One more. :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Zenitar lists the 67 as a 2415.


But this is not a ''1967'', the model pictured is an original Soviet mk11 from the 1970/80's 

Cheers Martin


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

martinzx said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Zenitar lists the 67 as a 2415.
> ...


I'm with you now Martin. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Good price,I would buy them


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Good price,I would buy them


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Strange how you forget what you got in your collection. Seeing these I thought of my one,



















I had the back of today and sure enough its a 2209. I need another as one is not enough.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> There's only one 1967 re-issue on ebay right now and it's up to Â£240 with a day to go


 Â£383.70 bargain. :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Â£383.70 bargain. :yahoo:


  Was that the final price of some auction??


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Â£383.70 bargain. :yahoo:
> ...


 Yeah just now on the bay, Zenitar, new 1967 re-issue on a bracelet.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Those are the original Amphibias MKII. Not sure about the first one but the second doesn't have an original dial AFAIK and the crown seems to been also replaced.


Note Wostok spelling, so for export. Did they export the MkIIs? Probably a dial swap on both.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Note Wostok spelling, so for export. Did they export the MkIIs? Probably a dial swap on both.


As usual, no idea but remember the MKI, it wasn't for export and it also had Vostok in western alphabet.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Note Wostok spelling, so for export. Did they export the MkIIs? Probably a dial swap on both.
> ...


What I meant was Wostok with a W, not a V... I've always assumed these were produced for Germany?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

He has a few old ones from the 80s , Vostok , wostok .do you think he tinkers with them








.

























They are from Â£24 to Â£42 some look like they have been re painted on dial.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i sure ive got one of them somewhere :yes: cant find my blinkin photo, never mind, i will try at the weekend to take a photo of it with the camera scott gave me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> He has a few old ones from the 80s , Vostok , wostok .do you think he tinkers with them


All of these are in some way or another. The easiest way to repair something was to swap it for a part on some other Vostok, that's the way it was meant to be. So the oldest the watch, more the chance that has been fitted with some part on its life, especially with watches that are still working and presentable. know what you are asking, someone new to this doesn't want to go with a silly franken but you have to accept that you are getting a sensible franken with these oldies :lol:

Oh, and the paddle hands... I really don't know what they are about, it used to be impossible to find a MKII with these but now ebay is full of them. On the two you've posted, they are probably "relumed" just like the dial, if that is even lume paint.

Anyway, here's one I used to own:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the violet dials are special and that grey and black above from Kutusov is a classic. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Found this one on the bay today. The guy is upfront and says new dial and hands. Some people will jump up and down and say it never came out the factory like that but hey I think its one cool mother Russian watch and I would buy it and more importantly love to wear it. :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

They look good to me  but it is common to mix and match to make one good watch from 2 for example,

also he is one of the best sellers IMHO

The the USSR paddle hands all had hand painted lume with kinda makes them cool ! Study each one on its own merit, but price usually reflects originality


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Are these better built than the modern ones, not a lot of difference in prices between new and these reworked ones?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Are these better built than the modern ones, not a lot of difference in prices between new and these reworked ones?


 I've found older Soviet watches to be better quality than 1990s examples. The ones coming out the factory now seem to be pretty good. Price wise, you should be looking at Â£15 to Â£25 for old Komandirskies or up to about Â£35 for old Amphibias, unless they have rare dials (such as the radio room) which is a pretty good saving on new.

Personally I prefer the older stuff - not because of quality or price but because Soviet stuff is just a bit more interesting and fun to collect in my opinion.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Are these better built than the modern ones, not a lot of difference in prices between new and these reworked ones?


I don't think you can tell that for sure. These MkII from late 60s come from an era where Russians watches were really well made. Later ones, still in USSR era, were not so well built as everything was falling apart. The main problem in the beginnings of the post-Soviet era was QC, so a few lemons coming out of the line. They seem to have taken care of that nowadays.

Anyway, the point is a Vostok is no Rolex, Heuer, etc. Even if the USSR ones were slightly better, they now have 2 or 3 decades. They can't possibly be better than a new one when it comes to accuracy, parts wear, water resistance. But they come from a certain era, are different than the new ones and that has its value also.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the info fellas I appreciate the help


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Can anyone explain why Vostok Europe was created - doesn't it just cause confusion?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Caller v1 said:


> Can anyone explain why Vostok Europe was created - doesn't it just cause confusion?


There's a longer thread somewhere around here about Vostok Europe. But to cut a long story short, VE used to have close ties to the Russian Vostok. They used to make stuff for Vostok during the USSR era (they weren't called VE back then) and, on the very beginning, VE used only Vostok movements. So, although being different companies, they had a close relation and history.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i agree with jamie about them being more fun to collect plus as you all know i love a bargain, hunting and winning the cheap ones is half the fun


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i agree with jamie about them being more fun to collect plus as you all know i love a bargain, hunting and winning the cheap ones is half the fun


I know what you mean , many of the old ones have shabby bezel rings do the new ones fit


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> There's a longer thread somewhere around here about Vostok Europe. But to cut a long story short, VE used to have close ties to the Russian Vostok. They used to make stuff for Vostok during the USSR era (they weren't called VE back then) and, on the very beginning, VE used only Vostok movements. So, although being different companies, they had a close relation and history.


Thanks for thee feedback Kutusov, I'll have a search for the other thread.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > i agree with jamie about them being more fun to collect plus as you all know i love a bargain, hunting and winning the cheap ones is half the fun
> ...


Yep. All Vostok bezels are interchangeable.


----------

